# Filterkies ??



## lonely (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

da ich ein Haus gekauft habe und nun noch eine Gaube bauen lasse, ist mein Buget mehr als im Keller 

Nun suche ich für meine 3x 300l Tonnen alternative günste Filtermedien.

In unserer Sand und Kieskuhle gibt es Filterkies
Ist dieses zu empfehlen? Wie wende ich es an und wie Säubert man es?


PS: Über die Suchfunktion habe ich nichts gefunden.

Liebe Grüße
Jan


----------



## zAiMoN (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

Moin,
fang blos nicht mit Sand oder Kies  an,

Filtermatten grob sollten für den Anfang reichen!!


----------



## Nori (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

Bei 12000 Litern sind 3 Tonnen schon viel - da kannst die erste Tonne für den Einbau eines Siebfilters "opfern" - kostet dich Material von weniger als 40 €.
In Tonne 2 würde ich ne mechanische Feinfiltrierung packen - also Matten von PPI 10 bis PPI 30 - kosten ca. 60,- €. In Tonnne 3 kommt dann die Bioabteilung.
Wenn du Plastik willst nimm __ Hel-X ansonsten kannst auch Aquaclay nehmen, das käme zunächst etwas billiger, muss aber mal ausgetauscht werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

Hmmm schade.....wäre sicher sehr Günstig geworden.... Unser Baumarkt hat auch Lavagestein....

Aber das Lavagestein sind riesige Stücke ca. 30 cm durchmesser.....

Ich denke viel zu grob um als Filtermedium zu fungieren. Filtermatten sind teuer wenn man Tonnen damit befüllen will....


----------



## lonely (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

Nori wie kann man denn eine ganze Tonne als Siebfilter benutzen ? Gibt es da ne Anleitungen ?

Habe Eckige 300l Tonnen.


----------



## zAiMoN (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

10 mittlere oder grobe reichen und wenn der Teich sauberer wird kannst du die Hälfte auch weglassen...


----------



## Patrick K (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

Hallo Jan



> Über die Suchfunktion habe ich nichts gefunden.



Es wird schon einen Grund haben, das du dort nichts findest, mag ja sein das der Kies eine zeitlang filtert ,doch dann fängt der Dreck im Kies an zu faulen und du hast ein richtiges stinkendes Güllefass

nimm Material das du, wenn es stark verschmutzt ist, auch wieder leicht reinigen kannst.

(Matten , Würfel aus Schaumstoff , Japanmatten oder Bioballs z.B. bei guter Vorfilterung, Helix)

Falls es an der Lust   (Kohle) liegen sollte, kannst du ja soviel davon kaufen wie im moment geht und je nach dem, was am ende vom Monat übrig ist, kannst du deinen Filter verbessern

Rom, wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*



> Filtermatten sind teuer wenn man Tonnen damit befüllen will....



Kommt darauf an wie man es sieht ,über die Jahre gerechnet, sind es nur noch cent beträge
Gruss Patrick


----------



## lonely (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

Von Filterkies lass ich dann besser meine Finger...
Also doch die Üblichen Materialien wie hier beschrieben,,,,

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36045

Dann müssen Fischies halt ohne Filter auskommen erstmal....

PS: das mit der Tonne als Siebfilter hätt ich gern weiter ausgeführt.


----------



## lonely (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

Öhm noch ne Frage...sollen die Filtermatten wirklich in so einer Tonne die Partikel rausholen sodas das gesammte Wasser durch die Matten fließen muss oder diesen sie als Biofilter und ein Teil des Wassers kann unbehinfert den Filter durchqueren?

Die Matten setzen sich ja leider sehr sehr schnell zu ....bei mir jedenfalls schon in dem minnifilter siehe Link.


----------



## zAiMoN (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

Hey,

die Matten sind für die mechanische Filterung, 

am besten lässt du das Wasser von unten nach oben fließen,

also ein Rohr das in der Tonne nach unten geht oder einen Anschluss unten an der Tonne.. so dass das Wasser von unten nach oben fließen muss!!! und so durch die Matten gedrückt wird..


oben sollte dann das klare Wasser weiter fließen...


----------



## lonely (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

Danke Zaimon.....ich habe nur die Befürchtung, das sich die Matten sehr sehr schnell zu setzen werden...

Ich werde die Zuleitung unten an der ersten Tonne anschließen. So muss die Pumpe das Wasser auch nicht so weit hoch pumpen. Und wenn ich ma wieder flüssig bin irgendwann kommt eine uvc dazu.

Würde als Vorfilter gerne ein Fieltersieb nehmen. Aber auch hier befürchte ich bei einem Eigenbau das sich schenll ein Film auf dem Sieb bildet und auch hier alles verstopft...

Einmal alle 2 Wochen eine Tonne reinigen wäre in Ordnung aber ein kürzeren Rhytmus bin ich aus Zeitlichen Gründen kaum gewachsen. Noch habe ich bock dazu. Bei meinem jetzigen "Minnifilter" siehe Link muss ich jeden bis jeden 2. Tag die gesammten Filtermatten säubern. Und wenn ich sie ausquetsche bleibt massenhaft Alenschleim über das geht gar nicht !!!


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

also wenn du einen Hochdruckreiniger hast kannst du die Matten damit reinigen, 
ok ist auch keine schöne Arbeit 

aber wenn du es 2-3 mal gemacht hast ist der Teich vielleicht schon so sauber dass du weniger Matten reinpacken musst und die Reinigungsintervalle werden länger und länger.. also in Monaten gesehen...:smoki

und die groben reichen erstmal völlig, sonst bekommste den Dreck noch schlechter raus 

wenn du keinen Hochdruckreiniger hast, kannste dir ja auch einen leihen,

von meinem CS2 das Spaltsieb habe ich wenn der Biofilm drauf war auch mitm Hochdruckreiniger gereinigt 

(btw. was ist Alenschleim?)

Tante Edith achso ALGEN


----------



## Nori (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

Hallo,
zu den Matten:
Ich denke 1-2 mit PPI 10, 1-2 mit PPI 20 und eine mit PPI 30 sind völlig ausreichend.
Ich verwende in meiner Tonne eine PPI 10, eine PPI 20 und eine mit PPI 30.
Vom Verschnitt der Matten hab ich noch einige Säckchen mit Würfeln dazwischengepackt.

Zum Siebfilter:
Du hängst einen Rahmen mit einem Siebfilter in die erste Tonne - wenn er sich zusetzt und überläuft, dann läuft das Wasser in die Tonne - nichts passiert. (man sollte das Teil halt leicht rausnehmen können zum Entleeren und Reinigen)

Zum Einlauf:
Im Prinzip ist es richtig - Einlauf unten bauen - ABER: 
Ich bevorzuge die Variante mit der Zuleitung von Oben nach Unten - wenn die Pumpe ausfällt/abgeschaltet wird, entleer sich der Filter - bei der anderen Variante bleibt das Wasser in der Tonne.
Nat. kannst ein Rückschlagventil einbauen - das kostet wieder Einiges und es hintert den Wasserfluss.
Außerdem wirst beim Einsatz eines Siebfilters immer von Oben das Wasser einleiten müssen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

Hey Nori, 

wie groß waren denn deine Matten, dass du dabei Verschnitt hattest?

bzw. wie waren die Maße der Tonne das sie geschnitten werden mussten?



:smoki


----------



## Nori (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

Hallo,
ich hab die gängige 300 Liter Tonne - frag mich jetzt nicht nach den Massen.
Die grobe Matte ist ziemlich weit unten (auf ca. 50 cm - ich hab unten noch 40 cm Bürsten in Drainagerohren in der Tonne stehen), dann kommt eben eine PPI 10, dann ne PPI 20, dann ca 15 solcher kleiner Wäschesäckchen mit Würfeln und dann ne gewellte PPI 30 - alle jeweils 5 cm stark).
Ich hab alles was ich so an Matten übrig hatte gewürfelt - auch die von meinem ersten Kauffilter (der jetzt die Bioabteilung ist).

Gruß Nori


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

soosoo.. 

hatte mich nur verwundert das du was schneiden musstest, hätte biegen oder stauchen nicht gereicht?


----------



## Nori (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

Ich hab die Matten so zugeschnitten, das sie streng reingehen - ich musste ja auch das Einlaufrohr und das Druckrohr der Schmutzwasserpumpe ausschneiden - da blieb schon was übrig zum Zerschnippeln.

Gruß Nori


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

ja für das Rohr einschneiden ist klar, habe ich auch mittig aber so das man es einfach um das Rohr legen kann 

aber deine matten waren doch auch 50x50x5cm oder?


----------



## Nori (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

Nein,
ich hatte größere Matten genommen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist die untere Matte 75x50 und die oberen dann 75x100.

Gruß Nori


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterkies ??*

achso, das war der Grund..

kenne nur die 50x50 und 100x50 aus Holland die ich  geteilt hatte..

jetzt verstehe ich dich auch


----------

